# I've been Boomered!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

This is #10 from Boomered35 and Once again I have taken another serious beating. Troy smashed me with an outstanding 5er as you can see. Been dying to try the Camacho Scorpion. What a true BOTL and I sure do appreciate your genorosity


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit and nice lineup!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice blast there!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:
Yummy looking sticks.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Great beatdown!!! That's awesome!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh ya nice one right there--WTG Troy--very nice selection indeed bud!

Ehem -- What's that noise I hear! uH OH!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice, youll like the scorp..


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

WTG Troy....

Nice hit...you will enjoy the #2.


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW, great cigars. dig yourself out of the crater and smoke!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice one!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

All right......:whoohoo:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Berry Nice my friend


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice hit, Troy-Boy!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a sweet sweet lookin bomb
great stuff!! :dribble:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit you'll enjoy all of those


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Still takin a Whoopin


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

great hit for a great BOTL!!! you deserve every bit of it David!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

nothing better than seeing a deserving BOTL hit like that..


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Well deserved!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Nice .......


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice smoks.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice..very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit. You have a lot of smokin to do.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice selection you hit David with, Troy!! WTG!! :redface:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't think your mailbox is safe yet. As a matter of fact I know your mailbox is about to get demolished again.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Hit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------

